# Look at Jill Scott now!



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

I didn't recognize her. She is half her size. She still looks beautiful. My father says I favor her a bit in the face.

http://clutchmagonline.com/newsgossipinfo/jill-scott-attends-the-41st-naacp-image-awards-fab-or-drab/







Arggh the comments, why are people so upset about her tummy bulge in the dress? Why is the stomach seen as not sexy by general society but big breasts are ok?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Do i see an upcoming bbw star in the horizon?


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Do i see an upcoming bbw star in the horizon?



Huh, Nutty? Jill Scott has always been a big star in the R&B music world. It seems the media is more accepting of weight in African-American women---you have non size zeroes like Beyonce, Jennifer Hudson, Queen Latifah, Jordin Sparks, Monique, Jill Scott, and now Gabourney Sidibe making it big (no pun intended) while I can hardly find their white counterparts.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh shoot my bad. I should get more background info before i post.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Oh shoot my bad. I should get more background info before i post.



LOL, that's ok.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 18, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Huh, Nutty? Jill Scott has always been a big star in the R&B music world. It seems the media is more accepting of weight in African-American women---you have non size zeroes like Beyonce, Jennifer Hudson, Queen Latifah, Jordin Sparks, Monique, Jill Scott, and now Gabourney Sidibe making it big (no pun intended) while I can hardly find their white counterparts.



In an interesting way, yes. I've heard a lot of black women complain that they are stereotyped as being loud, mean, aggressive, "ghetto", and fat (that litany of traits is generally brought up as a unit). Black women in the media are kind of expected to be at least curvy. It's not so much acceptance but an expectation/stereotype. Bear in mind though that the fatness of celebrity black women is not generally seen as a beauty trait (black women aren't generally portrayed as being beautiful and desireable to begin with). Even with a Beyonce who was always a fairly small woman, she had to lose some weight when she crossed over.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 18, 2010)

Jill Scott is beautiful no matter what her size. She was beautiful big, she's beautiful thinner, and she'll continue to radiate no matter where her weight lands next.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Oh shoot my bad. I should get more background info before i post.



Don't feel bad, Nutty, I don't know who she is either.
But, whoever she is, she is a beautiful woman.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah she is pretty.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> In an interesting way, yes. I've heard a lot of black women complain that they are stereotyped as being loud, mean, aggressive, "ghetto", and fat (that litany of traits is generally brought up as a unit). Black women in the media are kind of expected to be at least curvy. It's not so much acceptance but an expectation/stereotype. Bear in mind though that the fatness of celebrity black women is not generally seen as a beauty trait (black women aren't generally portrayed as being beautiful and desireable to begin with). Even with a Beyonce who was always a fairly small woman, she had to lose some weight when she crossed over.



I have another reason as well, a more positive reason, I think alot of black women don't carry down that 'woe is me, I'm fat' attitude. Study after study has shown black women have a high body self esteem compared to other races and various black cultures around the world encourage body positivity.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

I do notice that alot, like with Monique and Queen Latifah. They are burning with confidence.


----------



## Adrian (Apr 19, 2010)

Jill Scott was one of the main characters in the Tyler Perry film, "Why Did We Get Married?"
One more time, some pretty woman loses weight and I like the before!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 20, 2010)

Jill looks beautiful!!
I always thought she was beautiful and I love the way she carries herself!!


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 22, 2010)

Shes looks alot younger now.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2010)

I love her!

My boyfriend would leave me for her. haha


----------



## John Drake (Apr 22, 2010)

Great singer, great actress, here she is from her tv show, #1 Ladies Detective Agency. Bigger is better.

http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/2009/03/28/alg_ladies.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Stunning at any size and immensely talented. I admire her.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I have another reason as well, a more positive reason, I think alot of black women don't carry down that 'woe is me, I'm fat' attitude. Study after study has shown black women have a high body self esteem compared to other races and various black cultures around the world encourage body positivity.



links por favor


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

Are some of you thinking she looked larger in her Ladies' Detective Agency jawn on HBO?

You're right.

She was 5 months pregnant then. 

Kool Aid!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 22, 2010)

She should have kept that baby in there for 30 years!


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> She should have kept that baby in there for 30 years!


One isn't enough; needs to be triplets.

Kool Aid!


(i think that's my new refrain!)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 22, 2010)

Weeze said:


> links por favor



Yeah I wanna see these "studies" too.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.sirc.org/publik/mirror.html

http://www.nova.edu/ssss/QR/QR9-1/howling.pdf

Just a couple. More to come.

However it is interesting to note that some upwardly mobile black folks (those with higher SES) might feel the same body dissatisfaction white women feel. In my peer group I can attest to this -- there is an "acceptable" fat and while it's still bigger than what the mainstream deems beautiful, it's markedly smaller than those of lower SES.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 22, 2010)

Jill Scott is stunning!! Oh and what an awesome actress!! She was on Law and Order SVU a few weeks back. I saw her in Why Did I Get Married and felt so bad for the way her husband treated her...like I felt her pain. Then I saw her on SVU and I hated her guts!! I wanted to rip her face off!! Now thats acting.


----------



## orin (Apr 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Huh, Nutty? Jill Scott has always been a big star in the R&B music world. It seems the media is more accepting of weight in African-American women---you have non size zeroes like Beyonce, Jennifer Hudson, Queen Latifah, Jordin Sparks, Monique, Jill Scott, and now Gabourney Sidibe making it big (no pun intended) while I can hardly find their white counterparts.



IT is more accepted because we as black people are more accepting of size in our culture ... ergo the rest of the world starts to see it our way ... and we gain weight differently than whites too ...


----------



## Tau (Apr 24, 2010)

orin said:


> IT is more accepted because we as black people are more accepting of size in our culture ... ergo the rest of the world starts to see it our way ... and we gain weight differently than whites too ...



How do we gain weight differently than white people do?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2010)

Tau said:


> How do we gain weight differently than white people do?



its more like black women are usually built differently than white women because the weight may be distributed differently. not sure if weight is actually gained differently though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> its more like black women are usually built differently than white women because the weight may be distributed differently. not sure if weight is actually gained differently though.


You got anything besides your opinion to back that up?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You got anything besides your opinion to back that up?



genitics for one at least so i have heard. which is why the sterotype that black women usually have big butts has some link with.


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 25, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> genitics for one *at least so i have heard*. which is why the sterotype that black women usually have big butts has some link with.



I hate to tell ya hun but color has nothing to do with how a woman is built. There are just as many white women who have the badunkadunk (look at the paysite board) and just as many black women who have no butt.

Just because you hear something doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2010)

She is beautiful no matter what size she is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> genitics for one at least so i have heard. which is why the sterotype that black women usually have big butts has some link with.


You haven't been paying much attention to the big caucasian and latina butts in these threads? If posted in black and white most are indistinguishable in shape, size and height.


----------

